# Pasco Quick Sweat



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Anyone own or have experience with the Pasco Quick Sweat? I'm looking to get some sort of sweat jet, I'm just iffy on the price of the name brand and the Pasco can fish around elbows, which seems handy.

Thoughts? Opinions? Experiences? Rotten fruit?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

That looks like the one I was asking the counter manager at Fergusons about a few years ago. He said it’s too big to fit through a ball valve so I’d check that to make sure


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

I've had difficulty with them. They work for a while but they age very poorly. used a bosses set of JetSweats for a while. I liked em.

Then again this does the trick just fine.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> That looks like the one I was asking the counter manager at Fergusons about a few years ago. He said it’s too big to fit through a ball valve so I’d check that to make sure


Only too big to fit through a non-full port ball valve. If you buy quality, properly sized ball valves you're fine.



Nazareth said:


> I've had difficulty with them. They work for a while but they age very poorly. used a bosses set of JetSweats for a while. I liked em.
> 
> Then again this does the trick just fine.


Propress isn't always the answer. Doesn't always fit everywhere and you have to remember it will need to be repaired at some point and propress will often screw you because you've got the diminishing pipe where as with solder you can sweat and unsweat the joint many times.

That said if you're using a pipe plug to solder you probably have room and are just adding a good valve somewhere with space so yeah, in that case propress is a life saver. Heck, if it's visible and you restrain it with hangers I'd even endorse a shark bite coupling.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Debo22 said:


> That looks like the one I was asking the counter manager at Fergusons about a few years ago. He said it’s too big to fit through a ball valve so I’d check that to make sure


The company I work for only stocks full-port valves, so that shouldn't be an issue. 



Nazareth said:


> Then again this does the trick just fine.


Our trucks don't have propress tools on them; we have to check it out from the tool crib. I suppose I could call for it to be delivered, but that's kind of a hassle when I'm 45 min from the shop. I'd simply get my own, but this poor apprentice doesn't have that kind of cash. My other interest in a pipe plug of some kind is that it should work on pvc as well, at least enough to glue on a male for a valve or half of a union. Unfortunately no one makes press fittings for pvc yet...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> ........ Unfortunately no one makes press fittings for pvc yet...


They ain't going to make press fittings for pvc, it doesn't work like that. The pvc would crack. What you want is a sharkbite or a compression fitting but the compression fittings must be restrained from blowing off the pipe.

The compression fittings for schedule 40 pvc aka Iron Pipe Size use rubber compression seals not ferrules like you would see with copper so they don't bite into the pipe.

For CTS or Copper Tube Size pvc you can use the same sharkbites as on copper or pex.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know about the Pasco Quick Sweat but we always made sure 3/4 and 1/2" Jet Sweats were on the trucks. They really work and save enough time to pay for themselves. We purchased what ever sizes were needed to complete "trouble jobs" and when jobs were taken that involved larger size piping, we sent out the larger size Jet Sweats along with the fittings and proper size fitting brushes.

As good as they are, I did have one job to replace the inlet valve to the water meter. We shut the water at the street and blew out the residual water, inserted,the Jet Sweat and the new valve and started to solder it in. About the time everything got heated up, I saw the Jet Sweat handle creeping up, Luckily I had a helper with me and he was able to hold the Jet Sweat down long enough to allow the solder to take. 
Apparently the curb stop was not holding 100% and since the slight amount of water was at a pressure over 100 psi, it was enough to over come the Jet Sweat. Other than that time the Jet Sweats have not failed us.

I still use the 11/2" one for a pool/club house that freezes its water up every year. But I do have 11/4", 21/2", and 3" Jet sweats for sale. All have been used but are still good.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There are many brands that are the same design as jet s-w-e-t. I have another brand name, it was sold as used and it turned out to be NEW. I waited a long time for a set to show up for a price I could afford and I only used it once in 4 years. It's still in the truck just in case I need that option however because the stem is so long it rarely fits in joists, ceilings, above a water heater with the main valve combo in the mix....


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I have had the Pasco Quick Sweat set with various sizes from 1/2" - 1-1/2" for many years. I don't use it much anymore with ProPress and ProPex systems so widely used. But when I need to unsweat a gate valve or soldered fitting too close to the wall/floor , that is what I use when the water doesn't stop. It doesn't take up much space and the flexible cable allows it to fit in tight spaces. The only drawback is that you are stopping the water, so you will have to be able to open somewhere in the system to allow the pressure to bleed out from. Will save time especially during a building water shutdown for Commercial or Residential building work.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

thumper said:


> .......... The only drawback is that you are stopping the water, so you will have to be able to open somewhere in the system to allow the pressure to bleed out from. Will save time especially during a building water shutdown for Commercial or Residential building work.


They don't hold "pressure" so yes, you definitely need to be able to bleed it to somewhere. I've heard two stories of them slowly pushing out while the guy soldered and when they hit the hot section of pipe the rubber seal melts and the whole thing quickly blew out. 

I've wanted a set for years but always managed to get by, even up until a year ago when I got a permanent propress tool on the van. There's a couple good tricks for dealing with a constant drip.

One of our guys had to go fix a *3"* copper main and was telling us after how the gate valve down the street wouldn't hold so they had to overdig and pump out the water. I told him he should have just gone across the street to the store and got some loaves of bread!!! Always keep a loaf of bread in the van!!!!! lolz 🤣


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

alson said:


> I don't know about the Pasco Quick Sweat but we always made sure 3/4 and 1/2" Jet Sweats were on the trucks. They really work and save enough time to pay for themselves. We purchased what ever sizes were needed to complete "trouble jobs" and when jobs were taken that involved larger size piping, we sent out the larger size Jet Sweats along with the fittings and proper size fitting brushes.
> 
> As good as they are, I did have one job to replace the inlet valve to the water meter. We shut the water at the street and blew out the residual water, inserted, the Jet Sweat and the new valve and started to solder it in. About the time everything got heated up, I saw the Jet Sweat handle creeping up, Luckily I had a helper with me, and he was able to hold the Jet Sweat down long enough to allow the solder to take.
> Apparently the curb stop was not holding 100% and since the slight amount of water was at a pressure over 100 psi, it was enough to overcome the Jet Sweat. Other than that time the Jet Sweats have not failed us.
> ...


I had 1/2" to 1" Jetsweat on my 3 service Trucks in L.A. and the 11/4" to 4" in the shop, I never had any problems 
with them, this was in the days before Pro-Press


----------

